# I get so tired/weak after a bout of diarrhea



## Reagan26 (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't care so much if I am just at home because I can lay down on the sofa and rest, but it's really hard when I'm at work and this happens. It just happened to me about 20 min ago. I'm so weak now and dehydrated. And there's still 2 more hours until I can go home. Just walking to the bus stop will take a lot out of me, maybe I will have a snack before I leave to give me the energy to get home.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

This happens to me, too ! I also get very weak & tired, and wish I could go to bed and sleep. S.G.


----------



## 17182 (May 31, 2005)

Gatorade helps some people. It does when I have flare ups. I use Donnatal a antispasmotic that is time released and is in your system 24 hours so...no bed time D attacks. Buspar has got my anxiety undercontrol...and now my IBS D is undercontrol.


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I drink Pedialyte when I get dehydrated after bad diarrhea.Its pure electrolytes


----------

